# Tempestade Tropical HENRY (Atlântico 2009 #8)



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 23:31)

No Atlântico a leste das Caraíbas formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical HENRY*.
Não está previsto que evolua muito mais nos próximos dias, é um sistema para já bastante desorganizado.



















> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 062103
> TCPAT5
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2009 às 14:38)

Deixo aqui o aviso 3º aviso do NHC para esta Tempestade



> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 070843
> TCPAT5
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------

